# Fehler im Charakterplaner ?



## Melal (28. April 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe bei dem Charakterplaner das Problem, dass die Talente nach dem Armory-Import nicht in der Talentübersicht erscheinen, sondern dass anstatt des Talentwertes einfach nur "NaN" steht (was - denke ich mal - "not available now" heißen KÖNNTE).

Aber selbst wenn ich die Talentverteilung dann per Hand eingebe, schreiben sich diese Punkte nicht fest, sondern nach einem Speichern der Daten steht wieder "NaN" in den Talentbäumen.

Wo liegt das Problem?

Gruss
Melal


----------



## Natsumee (28. April 2008)

Melal schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe bei dem Charakterplaner das Problem, dass die Talente nicht in der Talentübersicht erscheinen, sondern dass anstatt des Talentwertes einfach nur "NaN" steht (was - denke ich mal - "not available now" heißen KÖNNTE).
> 
> ...



komtm drauf an was für ein talent (also welche klasse) und wie alt das ding ist

mfg


----------



## Melal (28. April 2008)

Mein Edit hat sich mit Deiner Antwort überschnitten. Ich habe noch eingefügt, dass dies nach einem Armory-Import der Fall ist...


----------



## Natsumee (28. April 2008)

mhm dan ist das ein bug weist ja armory funzt net immer musst vllt später versuchen 

mfg


----------



## d1ckb31n (28. April 2008)

Melal schrieb:


> Aber selbst wenn ich die Talentverteilung dann per Hand eingebe, schreiben sich diese Punkte nicht fest, sondern nach einem Speichern der Daten steht wieder "NaN" in den Talentbäumen.
> 
> Wo liegt das Problem?



Also wenn ich mich nicht irre steht NaN, im programmiertechnischen Sinne, für "Not a number". Scheint also das da was vermurkst ist.


----------



## Alschaffar (25. Mai 2008)

Ist der Charakterplaner wieder außer Funktion? Ich kann meinen Charakter nicht laden. Kommt immer, dass er nicht gefunden wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kintaro221 (25. Mai 2008)

Armory is down ich denke man kann vermutlich nurnoch chars auser buffed DB laden


----------



## Fumacilla (25. Mai 2008)

Alschaffar schrieb:


> Ist der Charakterplaner wieder außer Funktion? Ich kann meinen Charakter nicht laden. Kommt immer, dass er nicht gefunden wurde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jop komplettes armory is down ... dazu gehört der planer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## villain (26. Mai 2008)

mal davon abgesehen, dass das arsenal down ist, sehe ich bei meinem druiden im charakterplaner einige werte nicht : die werte für +heilung, + schaden und so sind zu weit rechts... irgendwie verdeckt/außerhalb des fensters... und 
im oberen bereich wird die willenskraft kaum angezeigt - zu tief .. verdeckt bzw. nach unten hin außerhalb des fensters 
dazu kommt : wenn ich mit dem mauszeiger auf schadensboni gehe ( also auf das wort und nicht auf den zahlenwert, weil : den sehe ich ja nicht), werden mir die schadensboni für die verschiedenen zauberarten angezeigt....   gehe ich aber auf heilboni ..(wieder das wort und nicht den zahlenwert) wird mir nicht meine +heilung angezeigt ....

sehr ärgerlich für nen restodruiden.....

ich habe gedacht, es könnte an meinen einstellungen für firefox liegen.... habe aber das problem mit i.-explorer auch..


----------



## Fumacilla (26. Mai 2008)

hilft nur abwarten.... tee trinken... fixen lassen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sugguhl (27. Mai 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> hilft nur abwarten.... tee trinken... fixen lassen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hallo zusammen,

ja, ich denke der Charplaner ist toll, geil, aber auch noch verbuggt...

Ich kann die Werte nicht sehen. Meine Brustverzauberung +15 Verteidigungswertung kennt der Planer nicht. Der Import aus Amory funktioniert nicht sauber - die Talente kommen nicht korrekt mit.

Und Die Verteidigungswerte - Ausweichen usw. - entsprechen nicht denen in WoW selbst.
Schade, ich hatte gedacht mit diesem Planer meine weiteren Schritte planen zu können...


Gruß Maria


----------

